# [SOLVED] Problem With Command Prompt



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am having a problem with command prompt. No matter what command I type in, I get "...is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."

The command I wish to run is 'ipconfig', though I have tried others.

I know it worked a couple of day ago, and as far as I know, I have not changed anything.

I checked in my sytem32 folder and the ipconfig.exe is there.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.

EDIT: If I run command prompt as an administrator, it works just fine.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

are you running as admin

goto Start>programs>accessories>command prompt > right click and run as administrator


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

Sorry. I edited a bit too late. It works if I run it as an admin, but I have never had to before...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

not sure why it has changed - how are you running it normally ?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

Hello Tristan10

Open up Control Panel -> in the top right type in *Advanced* => Select *View advanced system settings* -> Click the button *Environment Variables* -> What does it say in the *Path* field?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

I normally just type 'cmd' in the Windows 8 side charm and it works fine. Here is what I got in the Path field.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

Edit the *PATH* to read:


```
%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting that spywareDr. I thought it might have been set wrong.

Once it has been changed you should be able to run any commands like normal


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

No problem. I thought the same as soon as I read they couldn't run ipconfig.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

what could change the path settings ?
jre/bin ??


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks like java did change it. It looks like when Java installed it deleted the whole entry instead of adding itself to the end of the above path


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Problem With Command Prompt*

It seems to have worked. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Excellent! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad to hear it is resolved


----------

